# Who makes the best rifles for under $800.00



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Winchester, Weatherby, Remington, Savage , Ruger, Looking to buy new rifle soon, I have considerd them all, right now the frontrunner is the Remington Model 7 and thats probobally what I will go with what do you guys think.


----------



## gunattic (Jan 9, 2005)

right now... if I had $800 or even a little over $600 going towards a rifle... I sure like the Ruger #1B or #1V... not that it should be an issue but you can feed 'em as fast as a bolt with a little practice..


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Browning


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

In my opinion, Savage...Hands down. The accu-trigger is awesome. I own a Remington model 7 chambered in .260 REM. For anyone other than a REAL small person, I don't recommend it. I don't think I'll ever buy another one.


----------



## newhunter (Dec 6, 2004)

I have a remington 700 CDL 30-06. Couldn't ask for a better gun.


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Savage offers you the most bang (no pun intended) for the buck. For $800 you could buy a rifle and have plenty left over for a good scope.

RC


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

I bought on a lefty 700 BDL in 30-06. I couldn't be happier with it.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I'd go with the Savage, the accutrigger is very nice, and Savage has the best out-of-box accuracy going right now. Spend more money on the optics and the mounts.

huntin1


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

What is the intended use of this gun? Will you mostly be short range brush type hunting, long range, will deer be the largest game, will you want to hunt varmits also with this gun, elk or bear or moose in the future with this gun? We need to know the intended game and type of hunting antisapated in order to make the right recomondations. The rem 7 in 243 is intended for much differant uses than the rem 7 chambored in the new 325 short mag. Tell us more.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Yes I am looking for a quick handling rifle that is accurate,flat shooting with light recoil . I was thinking .243 winchester or maybe even 7mm-08. I will use the rifle mainly for varmints and deer. Most of my hunting is done in the state of Maine so most game is taken within 200 yards or so. My second runner up is the Winchester model 70 featheweight but from what i have read so far, and for the money, Savage is starting to look pretty good.


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

With this information, I would go with a 308. I just don't like the 243 for deer hunting, and not at all where close fast shots at atrateled game may happen. The 243 just won't go through as much animal as a 308. The nosler 125gr BT is a great varmit bullet in the 308, and it will shoot plenty flat out to 250yds with 165gr "deer" loads, and it is big enough for bear if you decide to do that. I would not pick the 243 for this. The 7-08 would be the next in line after the 308. I like the way the browning a-bolt feels, as well as the ruger 77 lite, and the rem mountain rifle feels very good. I have not shot any of the new savage rifels with the new trigger, but every one I have shot in the past has been a winner. See what fits you best, and then get some good glass. I would like to hear about all the 243 users who brought down the deer of a lifetime where they hed to go through a lot of meat to get to the clockworks with one shot. It won't do it all the time.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Esecially in Maine with real big big deer in heavy woods is not a good recipe for a 243. A 308 with 180 slugs will make an excellent deer, black bear, and even moose gun if you want at those ranges.


----------



## Brett Beinke (Jul 20, 2004)

Savage and Tikka would be strong front runners as well as the Remington 700BDL.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

I would check out the tikka t3 lite. I purchased one last fall and i love it.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I'll have to say Tika has a good warranty. My nephew purchased a 25-06 last fall and the best it would do is 2 inch groups. He sent it in and they sent him a new Sako. Unbelievable, but then firearms manufactures have ten times the integrity of other manufactures. I have had likewise treatment from Thompson Center Arms.


----------



## DeVore (Apr 18, 2005)

My opinion, don't waist your money. Buy the Remington 700. I have a ADL chambured in .243 and a BDL in the 7mm Ultra mag, and i wont buy anything else. I am not as experienced with the other brands but I know that i have had good luck with the remingtons.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Ah yes I forgot something, someone posted that remington had decreased in quality of arms over past years. I have an 870 from 1952 and my 700 from 2004, they are both built with high quality steel and wood and I'm sure they will both last several more lifetimes.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I have several Remingtons, and the new ones are definitely inferior to the older ones. Check the fit and finish. I have a two year old Remington 700P in 308. Only one locking lug on the bolt was in contact with the receiver. That had to be lapped so much that it changed the head space. I then had to set the barrel back two turns and rechamber.

I have a four year old 22-250. Again the locking lugs were not contacting correctly. One had 90 percent contact and the other had 20 percent contact. This is poor machining. Also, the crown was not concentric. It was cut much deeper into one side. This happens when the bore is not perfectly centered and the crown is cut off center with a lathe. Gunsmiths avoid the accuracy problem with off center bores by cutting a flat target crown with shoulders to give it some protection.

Quality control has gone down hill, but you need to know what to look for. Many people will notice poor wood to metal fit, but don't forget metal to metal, that is the guts of your rifle. I do notice wood to metal problems also. Many of the stocks will touch the barrel on one side, but not the other. As the barrel warms up it will string the group left of right. Remington isn't the only one having problems.

Don't judge a rifle by how long it will last, judge them by how well they function, and rifles by their accuracy capability.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

I consider an inch at 100 perfectly good accuracy, sorry to hear that you've had such trouble. You must be unlucky or something.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Militant_Tiger said:


> I consider an inch at 100 perfectly good accuracy


Yeah, alot of people do, but there are some of us who won't settle for mediocrity. 

huntin1


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Oh I don't think I am unlucky. Some people settle for them as is and I don't think that is good enough. I purchased a 22-250 and only kept it for two weeks. I traded it in and had eight rifles to choose from. I chose the one with the best stock to metal fit. The crowns were poor on all eight and I crowned it before I even shot it. 
One should always carry one of those one inch group rifles in their truck. If you get stuck they make good pry bars.


----------



## DeVore (Apr 18, 2005)

A good fix to the problem of barrel to stock contact is taking it to a good gunsmith and having the gun glass bedded. This should help with that problem. Another good point FOR the remingtons is the ability to work with the triger. My gunsmith did this on both of my 700's and he was able to get the trigger pull down between 2 and 2.5 lbs. This is a must for makeing long distance shots.


----------



## BandHunter (Dec 17, 2003)

That is good that you had your rifle worked on DeVore.. Better get the old Kentucky worked on too..Ha Ha Ha lol :beer: I agree with DeVore, the 700 is the way to go. However you can adjust the trigger yourself on the 700's, just need a couple diffrent size screw drivers..Read your manual. 
Bandhunter


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

DeVore said:


> A good fix to the problem of barrel to stock contact is taking it to a good gunsmith and having the gun glass bedded. This should help with that problem. Another good point FOR the remingtons is the ability to work with the triger. My gunsmith did this on both of my 700's and he was able to get the trigger pull down between 2 and 2.5 lbs. This is a must for makeing long distance shots.


Yeah, but if you get the Savage with the accutrigger you do not need to take it to a gunsmith. It comes with directions and is very simple to adjust. My 10FP came from the factory set at 1 1/2 lbs. a bit light cause I use it for hunting too. 5 minutes later it was at 2 1/2 and put back together. And in most every case an out-of-the-box Savage will perform better than an out-of-the-box Remmington and cost considerably less. Use what you save to buy better glass. Never could understand buying a $500 to $600 gun and then putting a $30 scope on it. BTDT and wasted a lot of $$ in the process. JMHO.

huntin1


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks for all the help!!


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

> Yeah, but if you get the Savage with the accutrigger you do not need to take it to a gunsmith.


 A lot of us don't want to settle with the mediocrity of Savage. :wink:

No, I agree with MT on this one, I think that 1 inch groups are pretty good out of a deer puncher. A competition hole puncher, I would want better, but you don't need pinpoint accuracy for hunting. I would say go for the 308 on this one. I don't hunt in maine, but from reading about it, it seems possible to come in contact with game larger than deer, that is what I'm basing my opinion off of. I really like the 243. I would go with the Remington or Ruger before I would go with savage if I had money for either of those two. Nothing wrong with savage. My favorite would have to be the Ruger though.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

dlip said:


> A lot of us don't want to settle with the mediocrity of Savage. :wink:


There is nothing mediocre about Savage any more, they are making a much better rifle now than in the past. Having owned Rugers, Rems, and Winchesters, my current Savage functions every bit as good as any of them and is way more accurate.

:beer:

huntin1


----------



## gunattic (Jan 9, 2005)

I still think the ruger #1B is a puuuuuurdy rifle.. short action even with the magnum cases.. nice lines. they used to all have some of the greatest looking wood.. that's getting a bit harder to find though.. but shoot, there's not a #1 in my attic. what was I thinking when I traded it off!!!! :eyeroll:

just another shooter who finds a 1" group disappointing and frustrating....


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Hunting1 Savage just may owe you a sales commissin, Althought the few I have handled with synthetic stocks seemed a little cheap. But savage I am really looking at now and 1 inch groups would be super for me. Not looking to wack prarie dogs a 400 yards , hey we dont even have prairie dogs out here  and yes I know the 308 would be a better all around choice but I am hooked on the .243. My favorite cartridge is the .223 and I would go with that if it was leagal for deer, sorry but I fell in love with that round in the Army.


----------



## weasle_trapper (May 10, 2005)

Bore.224 said:


> Winchester, Weatherby, Remington, Savage , Ruger, Looking to buy new rifle soon, I have considerd them all, right now the frontrunner is the Remington Model 7 and thats probobally what I will go with what do you guys think.





> it depends on what you looking for but henry makes a very good rifle if you would consider a lever action. I have a friend though who shoots a .270 Ruger and he swares by it.


----------



## jeep_guy_4x4 (Apr 11, 2005)

Weatherby, exceptional quality.....worth every dollar spent....

I just ordered a Mark V Accumark chambered in a .257 Weatherby....

Can't wait to shoot it......

I plan on using the rifle the rest of my life.....not on a budget hunt....I found the rifle I like and saved a little longer for it...

Earlier in life I found the regret of buying cheap products long outlast the exhilaration of saving money up front.....

I like the Winchester model 70 and the Weatherby's Mark V....I spent the extra money to get the Mark V over the Vanguard but believe there both good quality products...I choose the Weatherby over the Winchester because I liked the fit better....You can buy a Weatherby with a cheap synthetic stock too...I would spend the little extra money on any brand you choose to get a better stock then the rock bottom priced one...But I guess you can always replace it...

I have a Ruger .22 and have shot Ruger pistols....Think there great....

I have had a Remington shotgun 870...and a 700 rifle and got rid of both of them.....The 700 rifle not didn't shot straight from a cold barrel..... Performed fine when it was warm....

I'm certain it was just that one...However, I won't even buy there ammo after that experience....(I am not saying that Remington has bad products, no manufacture can claim perfection when its produced on an assembly line)

Note: All Weatherby's are shot before they leave the factory to ensure accuracy. no other manufacture does this&#8230;


----------



## gunattic (Jan 9, 2005)

as far as weatherby goes I think it's like harley davidson or cadilac... just a name, so many people think they're great and the best thing out there... My experience is that the worst shooting rile I ever bought was a weatherby, and I can't bring myself to ever buy another one..I'm talking barely keeping the rounds on a 8 1/2 x 11 piece of paper at 100yds.. they sure missed that one from the factory. Even after a gun smith loaded up the stock at the forend to put pressure on the barrel, which they thought was the problem it still only cut the groups in 1/2.. to about 3". Now the remingtons that's another story.. mine have all been very acceptable (by most peoples standards anyway) and some have been real tack drivers. same goes even for my winchesters, rugers, etc... well, not the mini14 but that was a different ball game all together, oh yeah.. and the remington .22 cal 587, that was about 1/2 as bad as the weatherby


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Bore,

Any of those brands you named in your inital post are just fine...I guess if I had to choose I would go with the model 7.....I may be a little bias.....I am a Rem. guy...lol....although I have pulled the trigger on the new savages with the Accu-trigger....very nice!!!! You can get the same results with alot of after market triggers....if you want to pay for it.

I have a Timney(spell) on my 22-250......I absolutly love it.....best thing I have ever done......although I "set that rifle up" for the bench.....and for vaporizing praire dogs....lol....I love shooting thoughs little "bleeping" things. They die gracefully....lol.......

Dont get "hung up on" a .243.....It is overated.....pretty small if you think about it...will it do the job???? Yes....but why would you not want a weapon that could do more with the same recoil and have it have "more options......the 308 is probably the most versitile round out there..

I agree with Huntin1 on the fact that you should spend more $$$$ on optics and mounts.....very true......

One thing I dont think that has been pointed out is that bullet placement is key.....it really does not matter what rifle you are shooting if you can not hit the "sweet spot"......no rifle is as good as its shooter....remember that!!!! Practice, Practice, Practice.......

Ok, "I will get off my high horse".....go with the Rem. Model 7 ...in a .308....you wont be disappointed...


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

.243 and .308 have about the same recoil? Now I am no wimp but I had a .444 marlin and one summer day at the range in a t shirt after about 11 rounds I said to myself thats enought! I love the .223 I figured the .243 could not have much more recoil. A freind of mine had a savage lever gun in .308 and I felt that recoil was rather mild althought I never fired it from sandbags in a t shirt. Its hard for me to judge recoil with limited experiance I mean i even fired a 375 H&H once "one shot" and said hey that was not so bad, but what would i say after about 20 rounds? So if you all say recoil is the same for .308 or .243 Ill go .308


----------



## bcolorado (May 14, 2005)

$800.... hmmmm

a minty Savage 99 in 300 Savage could be obtained in that range

a deer gun in a deer caliber

brian


----------



## driggy (Apr 26, 2005)

You may be able to find a Kimber 8400 on sale for that price. I found one in AK for $675 new. These guns are as close as you can get to a custom with out the exteme prices.


----------



## sdbaydogs (Jun 11, 2004)

I know where you can get a Kimber 243 with bases NIB for $799 shipped.


----------



## goosehunter29 (Sep 23, 2003)

savage.........they aren't pretty but the barrels are amazing. For the price I feel that they offer an incredible amount of quality. That way you can fork out a little extra and get an amazing scope.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

I just bought a Savage model 10 in .223 last week and I really like it. Bolt is a little stiff but will soon smooth out and it appears it is going to be a tack driver. Plain wood stock and not as pretty as some guns but I have never liked pretty guns anyway. Seems like I spend more time trying to protect a Remington 1100 Sam Walton Special I bought a few months ago than I do shooting it. Once owned a Browning 308 BLR and it was the same with that gun. Loved the gun but hated busting through the brush with it. Just give me a plain Jane looking gun that shoots great and I'm happy........


----------



## tikka_shooter (Nov 11, 2005)

fishhook said:


> I would check out the tikka t3 lite. I purchased one last fall and i love it.


i have a tikka t3 stainless laminent 25-06, i love it too, very lite and shoots excellent. ive made sum shots on coytoes and fox that my buddies drope their jaw and look at me like how in the hell did i do that!!!! i love it. :sniper:


----------



## tikka_shooter (Nov 11, 2005)

Plainsman said:


> I'll have to say Tika has a good warranty. My nephew purchased a 25-06 last fall and the best it would do is 2 inch groups. He sent it in and they sent him a new Sako. Unbelievable, but then firearms manufactures have ten times the integrity of other manufactures. I have had likewise treatment from Thompson Center Arms.
> 
> the tikka has the same barrel as a sako, the action is basically the same right? and theres just more plastic pieces in the tikka then the sako.
> i think thats all true, am i right?


----------



## Steyrmannlicher (Dec 5, 2005)

wrong steyr mannlicher also test there rifles for accuracy but i believe ull never spend that kinda money for an awesome rifle (3400$ canadian)


----------



## Dave_w (May 25, 2005)

Savage. Beyond and above. I've shot everything else, and everything else disappointed me. My Ruger 10/22 was more accurate than some of the .308s I looked at when shopping for my first big-bore. AccuTrigger makes a difference, and the Savage name makes a difference. They build quality firearms.

Look at the 10FP-LE2. Superb rifle.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Depends on what you intend on using this rifle for.

For 800 dollars you have alot of choices.

Here are mine.

Targets/Varmints: Remington 700 STR (Swat tactical Rifle), .223
Medium/Large Game: Remington 7400 or Remington 700 BDL, 
both in .30-06
Africa: Ruger M77 Safari Grade, .458 Lott


----------

